# Target back stop material



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I've posted about this possibility on a couple of other threads throughout AT, but just thought I'd post an update now.

During one of my long commutes to the office, it struck me one day that the vinyl billboards might make a good back stop for archery targets. They very durable and "LARGE".

I have an old friend that owns & leases numerous billboards along I-95 & US70 in NC. I visited him yesterday and he told me where the stash of "taken down" vinyl was and said to help myself. I loaded 4 of these and headed back to the house.

I only unfolded 1 and it was 12' x 36'. Double over length wise, it will still be 12' x 18' and would make a very large backstop. While I'm sure it will not "stop" an arrow, it should slow it down enough to remove most of the danger from its "wild flight". Heck, even the pricey ones don't guarantee that will "stop" an arrow.

Since I'll be at DCWC this weekend, I won't have a chance until next week to try them out, but I'll post back when I do with my results.

BTW: I asked my friend if he happened to have one from the strip club down the road that changed hands recently - no such luck. :tongue:


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

> I asked my friend if he happened to have one from the strip club down the road that changed hands recently - no such luck


dam :angry: thats the first thing I thought of when you said I95 billboards ! then I thought of South of the boarder 220 miles to go !! 200 miles to go !:doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

PA.JAY said:


> dam :angry: thats the first thing I thought of when you said I95 billboards ! then I thought of South of the boarder 220 miles to go !! 200 miles to go !:doh:


Actually, SOB owns and maintains all their billboards. If you look on the east side of I-95 about 5-10 to the south, you'll see their maintenance building. On a trip to FL several years ago, I witnessed a passenger in a car videoing all of the SOB billboards. 

Of course, JR's is getting nearly as bad - I live within a couple of miles of the "World's Largest Cigar Outlet".


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I know exactly where it is . use to get down their twice a month .


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

PA.JAY said:


> I know exactly where it is . use to get down their twice a month .


Well, next time you're in the area bring your bow with you, drop me a PM and we'll shoot some Field.


----------

